# Utah County Turkey Assistance!



## irwinfletcher (May 24, 2011)

Hello,
I moved to Utah a couple of years ago and this is my first year hunting Turkey here. I've hunted them in Iowa where I was from; however I was hoping to get on here and gain any knowledge of where I may stumble across some gobblers! I'm hunting with a bow and haven't had any success so far locating the birds so any assistance would be greatly appreciated in Utah County. 

Thanks!!! 
Mike


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2011)

its gonna be tough locating public land birds this late in the game in utah county..... but i will give you one hint as to where ive seen some in the last few day.... the left fork in "Hobble Creek"......


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

This has been a really tough year due to the fact that access has been limited. You'll need to strap on the boots and hike in to areas that are not easily accessible. 

I have been trying to get my 11 year old on his first bird. It has been very tough. Saturday night we saw a flock of 6 mature toms all together, but interest in calls or decoys. It has been an odd year.


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

kill_'em_all said:


> its gonna be tough locating public land birds this late in the game in utah county..... but i will give you one hint as to where ive seen some in the last few day.... the left fork in "Hobble Creek"......


That is where I have seen them also. In fact, I am heading up there tomorrow. A lot of hiking has been involved, and will be again tomorrow. A LOT of private property, but if you head up the Squaw Peak road, I have seen them up there. I have also seen a lot of other people up there, but not many who are willing to hike. The moral of the story... be ready to put on some miles. 
By the way kill em all, thanks for the help with Nebo. I still may go down there if I can't get one either in Hobble Creek, or I may try again where I have always seen them years past in Spanish Fork Canyon.


----------



## irwinfletcher (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback! Much appreciated. Hopefully with this warmer, dryer weather they'll come out and play. Best of luck to all.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Fletch-
Be careful with your calling. It doesn't seem that the birds are all that interested this year (crazy weather most likely), and the tom that I've been chasing the last 2 weeks actually runs the other direction if you hit him with yelps (unfortunately for "Tom", my buddy got him this morning while he was on his flight path crossing the canyon he called home. Guess I need to find another bird for the home stretch). I'd stick with limited clucks and purrs or you may end up blasting them out of the County. Good luck.


----------

